# Aurora T-Jet Willys Gasser? Is it rare?



## tamiyatim (May 2, 2007)

Hey guys, 

I have an old Aurora tuff-ones t-jet Willys Gasser slot car, in great shape, original chassis, runs well...

It's the yellow one with the purple graphics, says C/G... is this a rare car? I'm not sure... I'll try to post a pic, but this is one that is listed on ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-T-Jet-Tu...oryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!!
Tim


----------



## tamiyatim (May 2, 2007)

Anybody?? 15 views and nobody has an answer??


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I checked Bob's Bible and didn't find it, so I blew up the pic on ebay. I would say its a yellow with the purple painted on.. Done well also except the CG on the side the G has what looks like a paint smear on it. I in no way profess to have any idea what I am talking about. So I may be wrong it maye be the only one ever made and worth a gazillion Joe Dollors or it just may be someones project car from 1969 back when Bill was thinking about retiring and Bob had found his first spray can...


Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm no expert, and don't have access to stuff like Bob Beers book, so I can only rely on stuff like MEV's website for info... http://www.tjets.com/ go to Tjet shrine, and scroll down on left.. That yellow willys gasser is a rarity 4 out of 10, and desireability 5. So it's about middle of the road from a collectability standpoint.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www.tjets.com/towillys.htm


----------



## tamiyatim (May 2, 2007)

thanks for the input guys... that helps a lot... I wanna put in on ePay but wasn't sure how rare, or desireable it was...
Thanks again guys, this forum is great!! I always get a good answer!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Anytime I thought of selling on the bay I always scoured the listings of similar items and watched them. It isn't a fool proof method of guesstimating value, as the buying public are fickle with alot of items. A couple of uninformed buyers can bid the value of one item to ungodly proportions, and the same type item will sit without a bid til the last few seconds and sell for the opening bid. 

There is also the supply and demand syndrome... Only one specialized item listed will drive the price up high. Sellers see the price escalate to new highs and flood the market with similar items and no one gets near the same price.. I noticed this with Aurora RR Xings.. The selling price fluctuated like crazy...I've seen them sell for $20.00.. and go up to $65.00.. It just depends on how many are listed..

You can never tell...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

You could start by listing your Willys in the Swap/Sell section of HT. You might be able to sell it for a decent price and save the listing fees from the bay.

Of course you could wait two days and see how desparate the bay-types are for the one now listed. If it goes big, the second highest bidder will still be out there.

I'm just saying. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Unfortunately it's not the correct chassis. Should be on a silver plate, tall geared, tuffy chassis with little sponge fats on the rear and the early independent front axle.

Purple graphics come two ways; light and dark, those APPEAR to be the lighter version.
These are a little rough around the edges with playwear. It is a popular version, however probably no more than just a bit above middle of the road rare.

Good luck on yer auction!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Bill is the source - go with what he says!

None of the Aurora Willys are the most common of T jets, neither are any very rare. The least common are dark green and blue versions - true with many t jets. The Tuff Ones version (which that one is) is among the most common, meaning middle of the road over all in the Aurora world. 

Not uncommon for Willys to have the windshield removed (and it should be dark tinted on that version), the fenders trimmed for big slicks, and/or the rear push bar neatly broken off.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

It will probably sell in the 40.00 range depending on who is looking and when. It is fairly common, at least in my area.


----------

